# Samba: deux clients en conflit sur le même fichier



## SeraphinLampion (1 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai un serveur ubuntu samba, et 2 clients OSX.

Le client 1 ouvre le fichier Machin.txt (avec TextEdit)
Le client 2 aussi.
Ils modifient tout les deux.
Le client1 sauvegarde.
Le client 2 sauvegarde après le client 1: les modifications faites par le client 1 sont perdues.
Le client1 et le Client2 m'engueulent (ils ont raison)

Pour éviter ça, j'ai rajouté locking=yes, strict locking=yes dans le fichier smb.conf, mais ça ne fait rien.
Il devrait y avoir un moyen que le serveur verrouille le fichier après son ouverture, pour éviter que quelqu'un d'autre ne l'ouvre en même temps!
J'ai cherché à de nombreux endroits, j'ai lu dans LE livre samba o'reilley le paragraphe sur les lockings de fichiers, mais il ne parle que de clients windows, pas de clients OSX.
Si ce sont des fichiers Microsoft Office, le problème se pose moins: sur Excel on peut ouvrir en lecture seule pendant que l'autre ouvre pour modification. Sur Word on ne peut pas ouvrir du tout si l'autre client a ouvert. 
L'un d'entre vous aurait il une piste?


----------

